# Is this wrong?



## Chief Zackrai (May 1, 2011)

Would it be considered "wrong" to superimpose a tessellation on a tessellation? I'm having some trouble with this.


----------



## H-land (May 1, 2011)

I just cannot grasp what you mean:
Is this unethical, or somehow obscene?
Does it violate the law?
Or is it overdone and wrong?

Past that, please elaborate:
What do you want to tessellate?
The only problems I could see
Would arise if you felt the need
To tile patterns so complex
That all who saw it would feel vexed.
Or if you used things others had created
And claimed them as resources native
To your person, or your work.
(That would make you a huge jerk.)


That is to say, this all sounds great
If it does not dispense headaches
And if you do not try to claim
Credit for things others have made.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 1, 2011)

I need to create a tessellation for math class, and the idea I have is to superimpose a similar, yet larger, pattern on top of the original pattern I have, and I was wondering if it would be considered wrong to do so. Like, if it would not make it a tessellation anymore, because technically the superimposed tessellation would be overlapping the original pattern. But I thought that only mattered if the pattern overlapped itself.


----------



## Aletheia (May 1, 2011)

I was going to ask you whether this was a mathematical or a moral question, but Zecora beat me to it. And also made me lol.

Uh, can't you superimpose the larger pattern and then remove the original one?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 1, 2011)

...? No, I want both of them to be there, I just want to know if I do both, is it still a tessellation?


----------



## Music Dragon (May 1, 2011)

If I recall correctly, it's only a tessellation if it's the same plane figure repeated over and over. So then it'd depend on what you're superimposing on what.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 2, 2011)

If the resulting figure can still tessellate, I don't see why not. You have to be able to break it down to a unit figure that you can repeat over and over. If you can do that, I think your superimposed tessellation works.

However, this does not change the fact that putting one tessellation over another is obscene and just morally wrong. Tessellations were meant to _stand alone_.


----------

